# Custom Huffman mock up



## Jay81 (Sep 25, 2019)

Was putzing around the garage today and thought, "hey, I wonder if these fenders will fit this frame?" Well they did fit.
Remembered I had a silver ray, and put that on. Then a set of wheels and tires just to get a better look at it. 
I like where this is headed!

Don't get too excited, it's a tribute/replica frame that someone modified. None of it's for sale, so please don't ask.

For you Huffman guys, what is this frame style called, or what is the name of the frame style it most closly resembles? Is it the Streamline, or Safety Streamline? Or something like that? I'm not too familiar with Huffmans yet.

Will likely be a longish term project. Not worried about being totally correct, as its not the real deal anyway. But it's gonna be cool none the less. Will probably wait till next year to prep and paint it. Will gather more parts in the meantime.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2019)

When that first surfaced I initially thought it was the mystical '38 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme frame. This would be more of a fantasy build as that frame doesn't exist in the wild. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 25, 2019)

YUP!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 25, 2019)

Can’t wait to see more!!


----------



## Bozman (Sep 25, 2019)

Sexy smexy! Can't wait to see more!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 19, 2019)

Tribute, replica, "fantasy".... As you know it's not exactly a Firestone Fleetwood but still a dang cool looking bike and a fun build. May as well try and make it a  closer replica as you go within financial reason. Keep us posted with any updates.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2019)

Looking good, keep posting your progress on this project. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 27, 2019)

Amother piece of the puzzle. Baby steps lol.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 9, 2019)

Since it's a tribute bike if you decide to go with a custom look i think these *TRM Mullet Fenders* would look freaking cool on it.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/black-friday-sale.162501/


----------



## JLF (Dec 9, 2019)

Perhaps, Dayton Super Streamline?  
Whatever it is, it already looks amazing!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bump !


----------

